# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  κάθε μέρα.. όλη μέρα σφίξιμο στο κεφάλι...!

## akis1

παιδιά τι γίνετε με αυτή την κατάσταση? έχω εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες αδυναμία ζαλάδες και μια μόνιμη πίεση σαν σφίξιμο/βάρος όπως γνωρίζω είναι κεφαλαλγία αυτό... αλλα τι παίζει? δεν ύπαρξη θεραπεία... δεν περνάει με κανένα φάρμακο... μονο με ξανάξ κάτι γίνετε αλλα και πάλι πολύ λίγο... σε νοσοκομεία κλπ φοβάμαι δεν πάω.... θα γίνω χειρότερα... 

κάτι άλλο περίεργο που μου συμβαίνει είναι πως ξυπνάω το πρωί με έντονη ζαλάδα και βάρος στο κεφάλι και νιώθω όλο το σώμα μου παγωμένο και έχω τρέμουλο σε όλο το σώμα... νομίζω εκκινεί την ώρα ότι χάνομαι... κρατάει κάνα 10λεπτό και μετά φεύγει... κρίση πανικού λέω θα είναι... αλλα να παγώνει όλο μου το σώμα? :/ 

είμαι σε φάση να τρελαίνομαι.. δεν μπορώ να χαρώ όπως πριν καιρό την ζωή μου...

----------


## elis

Κόψε τα αναβολικά πενήντα ευρώ

----------


## akis1

> Κόψε τα αναβολικά πενήντα ευρώ


σάλτα και στολίσου 150 ευρώ...

----------


## elis

Ρουφάμε κ τα λέμε πενήντα ευρώ

----------


## Demi71

Άκη κι εγώ εδώ και τρία χρόνια ίλιγγο και πονοκέφαλο είχα! Εκάνα εξετάσεις. Κατάληξη είναι ψυχοσωματικό. Μου έδωσαν τοπαμακ για την ημικρανία δοκιμαστικά . Μου επιασε αλλά μου είπαν ότι καλύτερα θα περάσει με αντικαταθλιπτικό. Μου δίνουν το εφεξορ δεύτερη μέρα, δεν έχω ξαναπάρει αντικαταθλιπτικά ! Ο θεός να δώσει να ηρεμήσω από τους πόνους!

----------


## Diana1982

περπάτημα σε καθημερινή βάση,τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα-αν γίνεται κοντά στην φύση
αναγνώριση των αιτιών που σε έφεραν σε αυτήν την κατάσταση
Απομάκρυνση-όσο μπορείς-από ανθρώπους και μέρη που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις άσχημα
Οποτε σου έρχεται μία αρνητική σκέψη-αντάλλαξε την με μία θετική.

Αν όμως τα συμπτώματα σου,είναι πολύ έντονα ίσως για αρχή να συμβουλευόσουν κάποιον ψυχιατρο.
Μην τρελένεσαι,περίοδο άγχους περνάς-δεν είναι τίποτα,θα περάσει!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γειά σας & απο μένα!Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι...εδώ & μια εβδομάδα εχω ενόχληση στο κεφάλι...δεν είναι ακριβώς πόνος,είναι σαν κάποια νεύρα να με σφίγγουν....φοβάμαι μηπως είναι τα αρχικά συμπτώματα ενός εγκεφαλικού ογκου αλλα δεν εχω κάποιο αλλο συμπτωμα απ αυτα που εχω διαβάσει οτι ειναι για την περίπτωση αυτή...δεν είχα ποτε θέμα με ενόχληση στο κεφάλι & το μυαλο(σαν υποχόνδρια!)πάει εκει....εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## Aretou

Μια απο τα ιδια συν μούδιασμα απο την μια πλευρά.. θα τρελαθω

----------


## Demi71

Ρε κοριτσια ηρεμηστε, ειναι υποφερτος ο πονος; περνα με παυσιπονο? Μπορει να ειναι ενας απλος πονοκεφσλος . εγω σφαδαζα απο τους πονους! Κι ακομα ποναω. Αν ειχες ογκο θα ειχες κι αλλα συμπτωματα! Αλλα σε καταλαβαινω κι εγω ειμαι αρρωστοφοβικη και οταν κατι μου συμβαινει παει ο νους μου στο χειροτερο!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι,δεν ειναι δυνατος,ειναι ενοχληση...σφιξιμο...κατι τετοιο..κι εγω ημουν και ειμαι υπερβολικη σε οποιοδηποτε συμπτωμα...αλλα αυτα τα ατομα ΠΑΝΤΑ λενε=ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ?

----------


## Aretou

Εγω παλι ολο αυτο που περιγράφεις συν μούδιασμα στο μισό προσωπο πιο πολυ οταν ειμαι καθιστή, οταν ειμαι όρθια δεν το πολυ αισθάνομαι. Ξερει κανεις τι ειναι αυτο;

----------


## akis1

παιδιά είναι τόσο έντονο το σφίξιμο σε όλο το κεφάλι τέτοια δυνατή πίεση που πιάνει ολόκληρο το κεφάλι ακόμα και το στόμα μου με ενοχλεί όταν μιλάω.. σαν πιάσιμο τον νεύρων ένα πράγμα.. αλλα τόσο δυνατό σφίξιμο που σε κάνει να τρελαίνεσαι.. κάποιες φορες είναι πιο ήπιο άλλες μπορεί είναι πολύ έντονο... και μάλλον γίνετε έντονο όταν αγχώνομαι.. έχω και εγώ μια φοβία πως πιθανόν να ύπαρxει όγκος... τρέμω από την σκέψη και μονο... με παυσίπονα δεν περνάει.. πρέπει να πάρω ηρεμιστικό.. μονο auto με ανακουφίζει και μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ήρεμος.. αλλα και πάλι αν με πιάσει το xanax... 

δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω είναι ανυπόφορο.... με έχει κλείσει μέσα στο σπίτι αυτή η κατάσταση... βουλώνουνε και συνεχεια και τα αυτιά μου... τρέμω από το άγχος... :@

----------


## Demi71

Ακη τι να σου πω κι εγω δεν αντεξα και πηγα σε νευρολογο! Αλλα ακομα δεν εχω ηρεμησει ,ακομα ποναω ! Να πας να το δεις μηπως βρεις ανακουφιση. Το βραδυ κοιμασαι καλα; Δεν θα ειναι τιποτα μην ανησυχεις,αγχος θα ναι!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δηλαδή,οταν περνάει με ενα ντεπόν,δεν είναι ανησυχητικό?Και επαναλαμβάνω,δεν είναι πόνος,είναι πίεση....τι εχετε ακούσει?

----------


## akis1

> Δηλαδή,οταν περνάει με ενα ντεπόν,δεν είναι ανησυχητικό?Και επαναλαμβάνω,δεν είναι πόνος,είναι πίεση....τι εχετε ακούσει?


το ίδιο έχω αλλα δεν περνάει ούτε με ηρεμιστικό...! πρώτα πέρναγε με ένα ντεπόν και εμενα... τώρα έχω αυτή την πίεση κάθε μέρα μαζί με ζαλάδες και αστάθειες... δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω έτσι...

----------


## Diana1982

> το ίδιο έχω αλλα δεν περνάει ούτε με ηρεμιστικό...! πρώτα πέρναγε με ένα ντεπόν και εμενα... τώρα έχω αυτή την πίεση κάθε μέρα μαζί με ζαλάδες και αστάθειες... δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω έτσι...


Σε κανα γιατρό πήγες;

----------


## akis1

> Σε κανα γιατρό πήγες;


θα αλλάξει κάτι? όπου και να πάω θα μου πούνε είναι ψυχιατρικό το θέμα μου.... 

κάθομαι και υποφέρω....! σηκώνομαι το πρωί και παγώνει όλο μου το σώμα νιώθω έντονη απώλεια συνείδησης χάνομαι νομίζω ότι εκκινεί την ώρα έφτασε το τέλος...! όλο μου το σώμα παγωμένο τρέμει... δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα...! περνάω το ίδιο κάθε πρωί....
όσο για το κεφάλι μου θέλω να κάνω μαγνητική αλλα μου λένε δεν ύπαρχει λόγος δεν έχεις τίποτα...! όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου... όμως 4 μήνες μια ελαφριά ζάλη είχα... τώρα έχει φτάσει σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να περπατήσω από την ζαλάδα... επίσης δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω πράγματα όπως έκανα πρώτα... αποφεύγω σχεδόν τα πάντα γιατί ζαλίζομαι...  :Frown:  

κάθομαι όλη την ημερα στο pc για να ξεχνιέμαι λίγο... δεν μπορώ να κάνω τπτ άλλο πια....

----------


## Demi71

Πρέπει ομως να βρούμε κατι να μας βοηθήσει. Κι εγώ χάλια νοιώθω. Έχουμε παρόμοια συμπτώματα! Πήγα σε νευρολογο , μου ειπε ψυχοσωματικο. Πηγα σε ψυχίατρο μου έδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικα , τα πηρα επτα ημέρες κι έγινα χειρότερα! Έχω κι εγω απελπιστεί! Τη Δευτερα παω σε αλλο γιατρο κι ο θεος βοηθός!!! Εμενα μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ημικρανία με αιθουσαια συμπτωματα!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω θυμαμαι οτι πριν 4 χρονια ειχα παει σε νευρολογο γιατι ενιωθα πιεση στην κορυφη του κεφαλιου & στα πλαγια..την ειχα ρωτησει αν χρειαζομαι μαγνητικη & μου ειχε πει οχι.Μου ειπε να παρω κατι φαρμακα αλλα δεν τα πηρα...μετα απο λιγο μου περασε....τωρα συνεχιζει η ενοχληση...σε ελαφρια μορφη αλλα χωρις αλλο συμπτωμα...σκεφτομουν να παω παλι αλλα ξανα τα ιδια θα ακουσω....η σκεψη οτι μπορει να δημιουργηθει το οποιοδηποτε κακο στον εγκεφαλο μου(και τι δεν εχω σκεφτει!)το κανει χειροτερο....εχω κανει αρκετη ψυχοθεραπεια παλια για αλλα συμπτωματα που ειχα....παλι καλα που τουλαχιστον μπορω να ξερω πως εχω να κανω με υποχονδρια και καπως το παλευω!Το μεγαλυτερο κακο στους ανθρωπους με υποχονδρια το δημιουργει το ακουσμα οτι καποιος πασχει απο μια αρρωστια ή οτι καποιος γνωστος πεθανε....μετα φερνει τον εαυτο του αντιμετωπο με ολα τα "κακα" που μπορει να του παρουσιαστουν.....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχω ακουσει οτι μαγνητικη πρεπει να κανεις οταν ειναι δυνατα τα συμπτωματα και οχι ηπια...δεν ξερω πραγματικα....φυσικα και δεν πρεπει να μπεις στη διαδικασια αυτη ετσι για πλακα...αλλα οι υποχονδριοι μονο πλακα ΔΕΝ κανουν!!Δηλαδη σκεφτεσαι ="Και αν ειναι κατι σε αρχικο σταδιο και δεν το προλαβω?".....

----------


## Liberty23

Ακη, ολα αγχος ειναι. Οντας αρρωστοφοβικη κι εγω η ιδια,εχω περασει απο δεκαδες και πανω συμπτωματα που καθε φορα ειχαν την ιδια καταληξη. Κριση πανικου, κλεισιμο μες το σπιτι και επισκεψεις σε γιατρους. Εχω παει σε νευρολογο καθως παθαινα το ιδιο, μαζι με μουδιασμα και καψιμο στη μια πλευρα και μου εκανε κλινικη εξεταση και τελικα κατεληξε στο αγχος. Παρολα αυτα θα κανω μαγνητικη συντομα για να ηρεμησει κι εμενα το κεφαλι μου. Ο ογκος στο κεφαλι ειναι κατι σπανιο και δεν εκδηλωνεται συνηθως με πονο ή σφιξιμο αλλά με άλλα συμπτωματα. Βρες τον πυρηνα του αγχους σου, κανε διαλογισμο, διαβασε βιβλια, οτιδηποτε για να αποσπασεις το μυαλο σου απο αυτο και θα δεις οτι θα σε αφησει. Εγω οταν το ειχα, εκανα λιγο τρεξιμο και μου περναγε!

----------


## Demi71

Εγω παιδια εκανα αξονικη και έδειξε κατι αποτιτανώσεις στα βασικά γάγγλια , ο νευρολογος είπε δεν ειναι κατι αλλα εγω φυσικα μπηκα στο internet και ειδα για μια νοσο που προκαλει επασβεστώσεις. Δηλ. αν την εχεις την αρρωστοφοβια κι εκατο εξετάσεις να κανεις παλι κατι θα βρεις!! Μαγνητικη φοβαμαι να κανω διοτι ειμαι κλειστοφοβική ! Εκανα και τριπλεξ καρωτίδων ,ευτυχως εκει ολα καλα. Εγω βέβαια ειμαι 45 χρονων και εχω παρα πολλα προβλήματα οικογενειακα! Αν εσεις είστε μικρότεροι σε ηλικία μην ψάχνεστε, βγείτε έξω, ξεχαστείτε!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σιγουρα το διάβασμα βιβλίων αυτοβοηθειας & ο διαλογισμός βοηθάνε πολύ!Εμένα(μετα την ψυχολόγο)με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ!Επίσης το περπάτημα σε μέρη με ηρεμία...τέλος πάντων...καλό είναι να μην τα παρατάμε & με όλη μας τη δύναμη να προσπαθούμε να βοηθάμε τον εαυτό μας γιατι κανείς άλλος δεν μπορεί να το κάνει για εμάς!Τωρα για την αξονική ή τη μαγνητική...τι να σας πώ & εγώ...νομίζω πως πάς μονο αν τα συμπτωματα είναι δυνατά...τουλάχιστον ετσι εχω ακούσει....και τι να πω στο γιατρό?Να παω να βγαλω μαγνητική γιατι νιώθω κατι στο κεφάλι μου αλλα δεν ειναι πόνος αλλα μια ενόχληση που δεν μπορώ να την εξηγήσω??....Λες και δεν ξέρουμε την απάντηση...αλλα οι υποχόνδριοι επιμένουν....με το δικό τους συμπέρασμα για το κάθε σύμπτωμα....τι να πείς...δύναμη παιδιά,ΔΥΝΑΜΗ γιατι είναι δύσκολο!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω εχω(εκτος απο πολλα αλλα!)και το εξής το οποίο μου παρουσιάζονται εδω & σχεδόν δυο χρόνια,πιο πριν δεν το είχα:Πινοντας ενα με δυο ποτηράκια κρασι(λευκό & οχι συχνά!)κοκκινίζουν τα μαγουλά μου & τα αφτιά μου...και με καίνε!Εχω μετρησει πίεση & δεν εχω πολλή....ααχχ...τι να πώ....

----------


## Tonya

> Εγω παιδια εκανα αξονικη και έδειξε κατι αποτιτανώσεις στα βασικά γάγγλια , ο νευρολογος είπε δεν ειναι κατι αλλα εγω φυσικα μπηκα στο internet και ειδα για μια νοσο που προκαλει επασβεστώσεις. Δηλ. αν την εχεις την αρρωστοφοβια κι εκατο εξετάσεις να κανεις παλι κατι θα βρεις!! Μαγνητικη φοβαμαι να κανω διοτι ειμαι κλειστοφοβική ! Εκανα και τριπλεξ καρωτίδων ,ευτυχως εκει ολα καλα. Εγω βέβαια ειμαι 45 χρονων και εχω παρα πολλα προβλήματα οικογενειακα! Αν εσεις είστε μικρότεροι σε ηλικία μην ψάχνεστε, βγείτε έξω, ξεχαστείτε!!


λοιπόν φίλη, πέρασα φάσεις αρρωστοφοβίας νεότερη και σε πιάνω, ελπίζω να μη με ξανάβρει. επί της διαδικασίας να σου πω ότι όταν χρειάζεσαι εξέταση, να προτιμάς τη μαγνητική με την οποία δεν τρως ακτινοβολία, μάθε δε για την κλειστοφοβία ότι υπάρχουν πια μαγνητικοί τομογράφοι ελεύθεροι, δεν χρειάζεται δηλαδή να μπεις στο φούρνο (έχω πάει σε δύο διαφορετικούς μεταξύ τους κιόλας, έναν ξαπλωτό και έναν όρθιο). και μία φιλική σύσταση (από προσωπική εμπλοκή μιλάω): όταν δεν είσαι γιατρός, το διαδίκτυο είναι τραγικά επικίνδυνο. υποχόνδριος και μή μετά από σερφάρισμα φεύγει τουλάχιστον ..καρκινοπαθής :-)

----------


## Demi71

Τονια το ξέρω αυτο για το διαδίκτυο αλλά μπαίνω συνέχεια στο πειρασμό!! Αν χρειαστώ μαγνητική μη χαθούμε! Να με ενημερώσεις για τους τομογράφους!! Διότι είχα πάει να μπω αλλά ηταν φούρνος κυριολεκτικά και δεν άντεξα!  :Smile:

----------


## Tonya

> Τονια το ξέρω αυτο για το διαδίκτυο αλλά μπαίνω συνέχεια στο πειρασμό!! Αν χρειαστώ μαγνητική μη χαθούμε! Να με ενημερώσεις για τους τομογράφους!! Διότι είχα πάει να μπω αλλά ηταν φούρνος κυριολεκτικά και δεν άντεξα!


εννοείται. πες μου όταν χρειαστείς

----------


## akis1

επιδεινώθηκε το σφίξιμο και στις 2 μεριές του κεφαλιού μια αίσθηση να με πιέζουνε τα νεύρα.. το xanax δεν μου κάνει τίποτα....!πήρα 2mg σήμερα αλλα είναι σαν να μην έκανε tpt.... δεν παρατηρώ καθόλου ηρεμία.. 

δεν αντέχω άλλο την κατάσταση αυτή....

----------


## Demi71

Πάρε ενα lonarid ή mesulid αν έχεις .Εμένα με βοηθά! Μάλλον χρειάζεσαι θεραπεία. Εγώ τη Παρασκευή θα πάω σε τρίτο γιατρό και βλέπουμε. Οτι μου πει θα στα πω γιατί έχουμε παρόμοια συμπτώματα . Εμένα βέβαια συνοδεύεται με ζάλη και μοιάζει πολύ με ημικρανία

----------


## akis1

> Πάρε ενα lonarid ή mesulid αν έχεις .Εμένα με βοηθά! Μάλλον χρειάζεσαι θεραπεία. Εγώ τη Παρασκευή θα πάω σε τρίτο γιατρό και βλέπουμε. Οτι μου πει θα στα πω γιατί έχουμε παρόμοια συμπτώματα . Εμένα βέβαια συνοδεύεται με ζάλη και μοιάζει πολύ με ημικρανία


δεν νομίζω πως είναι ημικρανία...! κεφαλαλγία θα είναι σε έντονο βαθμό... παρατηρείς και ενόχληση στον έντονο θόρυβο? η ακόμα και κάποιες φορες βουλωμένα αυτιά? και εγώ έχω ζαλάδα ορισμένες φορες έντονη...!

----------


## Demi71

Ναι με ενοχλει ο θόρυβος αλλα βουλωμενα αυτια όχι! Ενταξει δεν μπορεί να είναι ακριβώς ίδια τα συμπτώματα. Μπορεί να ειναι κεφαλαλγία τάσης η δική σου!! Φυσικά το άγχος διαδραματίζει μεγάλο ρόλο!! Εγω το βράδυ τρίζω και τα δόντια μου και επιδεινώνεται κ κατάσταση έτσι http://inshape.com.cy/trigmos-ton-do...sis-vrouxismos

----------


## Stevefox

Καλησπερα. Akis εχω τα ιδια συμπτωματα,δε μπορω να συγκεντρωθω πλεον. Εχουν γινει διαφορα στη ζωη μου και εχει 6 μηνες που νιωθω ετσι. Τελικα το αντιμετωπισες?

----------


## Delmem250119a

> παιδιά τι γίνετε με αυτή την κατάσταση? έχω εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες αδυναμία ζαλάδες και μια μόνιμη πίεση σαν σφίξιμο/βάρος όπως γνωρίζω είναι κεφαλαλγία αυτό... αλλα τι παίζει? δεν ύπαρξη θεραπεία... δεν περνάει με κανένα φάρμακο... μονο με ξανάξ κάτι γίνετε αλλα και πάλι πολύ λίγο... σε νοσοκομεία κλπ φοβάμαι δεν πάω.... θα γίνω χειρότερα... 
> 
> κάτι άλλο περίεργο που μου συμβαίνει είναι πως ξυπνάω το πρωί με έντονη ζαλάδα και βάρος στο κεφάλι και νιώθω όλο το σώμα μου παγωμένο και έχω τρέμουλο σε όλο το σώμα... νομίζω εκκινεί την ώρα ότι χάνομαι... κρατάει κάνα 10λεπτό και μετά φεύγει... κρίση πανικού λέω θα είναι... αλλα να παγώνει όλο μου το σώμα? :/ 
> 
> είμαι σε φάση να τρελαίνομαι.. δεν μπορώ να χαρώ όπως πριν καιρό την ζωή μου...


Καλησπέρα κύριε Άκη. Έχω ημικρανίες 4 χρόνια τώρα. Έχω κάνει του κόσμου τις εξετάσεις κι όλα δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για ψυχοσωματικό πρόβλημα. Ο νευρολόγος μου μου έχει δώσει topamac και μαγνήσιο και έχω δει βελτίωση το τελευταίο 6μηνο σε συνδυασμό με το Seroxat και το Clonotril που παίρνω.

----------


## akis1

> Καλησπερα. Akis εχω τα ιδια συμπτωματα,δε μπορω να συγκεντρωθω πλεον. Εχουν γινει διαφορα στη ζωη μου και εχει 6 μηνες που νιωθω ετσι. Τελικα το αντιμετωπισες?


καλησπερα Stevefox..

σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα έτσι ακριβώς και εγώ ήμουν... το αντιμετώπισα το πρόβλημα πέρασε καιρός αλλα δεν έχω πλέον όλη μέρα αυτό το πράγμα... όμως καμια φορα συμβαίνει και είναι πραγματικά ανυπόφορο...! περνώ ladose και xanax ... κοντεύω τους 10μήνες νομίζω με το ladose και xanax περνώ 1.5 χρόνο.... δεν μπορώ να το κόψω..... και έχω πάθει αλλα τώρα... έχει αλλάξει εντελώς η προσωπικότητα μου... φέρομε απότομα σε όλους και έχω πολλές φοβίες ότι κάτι κακό θα μου συμβεί κλπ.... κάτι που δεν το είχα ποτε μου..... από το xanax και το ladose το έπαθα αυτό..... 

μπορεί να νιώθω μια ανακούφιση απο τα φαρμακα... αλλα μου βγήκανε αλλα συμτώματα που δεν είχα ποτε μου...... και φυσικά ο γιατρός θέλει να μου δώσει αντιψυχωσικό.... από το ένα φάρμακο στο άλλο... όμως επειδή εγώ τόσα χρονια που έχω κρίσης πανικού και αγχώδεις διαταραχή με ελαφρύ ιδψ ποτε δεν πήρα αντιψυχωσικά... και ούτε πρόκειται να πάρω..... έχω βάλει στόχο όσα χρονια και αν περάσουνε να μην δίνω σημασία στο άγχος και να βγαίνω ακόμα και με 18πίεση έξω.... ότι και να έχω απλά τα αφήνω στην άκρη και κάνω ότι κάνει και ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος...! όμως μέσα μου ύπαρξη το άγχος ειδικά όταν αλλάζω ένα περιβάλλον... μπορεί να αρχίσω να φουντώνω και να με πιάνει αυτό το σφίξιμο στο κεφάλι όσο περνάει η ώρα.. και επειδή κρατάω το άγχος μέσα μου... ξαφνικά ξεσπάει με κάτι σουβλιές στο κρανίο και απότομη ζαλάδα.... και εκεί είναι που δεν την παλεύω....... αυτό όμως δεν συμβαίνει κάθε μέρα.... αλλα αν πάει να μου συμβεί προσπαθώ εκκινεί την ώρα να σκέφτομαι ψύχραιμα... καπιες φορες τα καταφερνω......

τωρα ο στοχος μου ειναι να σταματησω το ladose kai to xanax σταδιακα... και να συνεχισω την θεραπια μου με το CBD οσο επερνα cbd ειχα γινει πολυ ηρεμος....! με βοηθησε περισσοτερο απο φαρμακα....!

----------


## akis1

> Καλησπέρα κύριε Άκη. Έχω ημικρανίες 4 χρόνια τώρα. Έχω κάνει του κόσμου τις εξετάσεις κι όλα δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για ψυχοσωματικό πρόβλημα. Ο νευρολόγος μου μου έχει δώσει topamac και μαγνήσιο και έχω δει βελτίωση το τελευταίο 6μηνο σε συνδυασμό με το Seroxat και το Clonotril που παίρνω.


καλησπερα τα 2 φαρμακα που περνεις ειναι αντιεπιληπτικα... το topamac kai to clonotril σε εχουνε βοηθηση και στο ανχος αυτα? εμενα ο γιατρος μου επιμενει για αντιψυχοσικα... αλλα εγω υποφερω απο σπασμους τυπου παρκισον... αν με πιασει τρεμει το κεφαλι μου και τα χερια μου... δεν μπορω να ηρεμισω... μονο με xanax βρισκο ανακουφηση... το οπιο το περνω 1.5 χρονο... αλλα εθιστικα στο xanax αν δεν παρω εστω 1 τον 0.25 δεν μπορω... ευτηχος δεν με πιανει συχνα αυτο....

----------


## Delmem250119a

> καλησπερα τα 2 φαρμακα που περνεις ειναι αντιεπιληπτικα... το topamac kai to clonotril σε εχουνε βοηθηση και στο ανχος αυτα? εμενα ο γιατρος μου επιμενει για αντιψυχοσικα... αλλα εγω υποφερω απο σπασμους τυπου παρκισον... αν με πιασει τρεμει το κεφαλι μου και τα χερια μου... δεν μπορω να ηρεμισω... μονο με xanax βρισκο ανακουφηση... το οπιο το περνω 1.5 χρονο... αλλα εθιστικα στο xanax αν δεν παρω εστω 1 τον 0.25 δεν μπορω... ευτηχος δεν με πιανει συχνα αυτο....


Τα φάρμακα που παίρνω με έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ στο κομμάτι του άγχους. Αλλά υπάρχουν περίοδοι που οι ημικρανίες μου επιστρέφουν και η θλίψη μου επιδεινώνεται. Ο γιατρός μου έχει προτείνει κι εμένα αντιψυχωσικά αλλά αρνήθηκα να τα πάρω. Επειδή φαίνεσαι ψαγμένος στο κομμάτι των φαρμάκων, θα γνωρίζεις ότι τα αντιψυχωσικά περιέχουν ουσίες όπως η αλοπεριδόλη που κατεβάζουν πολύ τα ελίπεδα σεροτονίνης στον εγκέφαλο. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί δίνονται κυρίως σε περιπτώσεις σχιζοφρένειας και διπολικής διαταραχής και επιδιώκουν να καταστήσουν το άτομο λειτουργικό. Όμως του στερούν το αίσθημα της χαράς.

----------

